# SB 9 tapers



## JPigg55 (Dec 11, 2013)

Looking to aquire some centers for my SB 9A.
From what I find, it appears that the spindles are MT and tailstocks are MT2 tapers.
Is this true for all SB 9 lathes and (out of curiosity) does anyone know the reason for the two different tapers ???


----------



## cuseguy (Dec 11, 2013)

The quote below is the best explanation of the SB9 tapers.  It is from pjf134 in another recent thread that this topic came up.


"Most SB9's have a  head stock, but it is not a true MT3 because it will stick out some and that is where a adapter to MT2 is used. A MT3 can be used but will not get a full grip, but a light grip could be used. The adapter is cheap and can be used to make the head stock and tail stock the same MT2 so you can use the tooling on either.
Paul"




Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3


Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3


----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 11, 2013)

I believe the larger tapered headstock size is so you can have 3/4" stock fit through the spindle and also a drawbar for collets.


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 12, 2013)

JPigg55 said:


> Looking to aquire some centers for my SB 9A.
> From what I find, it appears that the spindles are MT and tailstocks are MT2 tapers.
> Is this true for all SB 9 lathes and (out of curiosity) does anyone know the reason for the two different tapers ???



Thats a good question.  It just could be what the engineers were thinking.  I too wondered about that.  I can see an MT 3 in the
headstock, but if I engineered it, I would have Mt 3 in both.  Just my thoughts, you can always go smaller but not bigger.  
As far as 'aquiring centers'  they are a dime a dozen or machine your own.


----------



## JPigg55 (Dec 12, 2013)

cuseguy said:


> The quote below is the best explanation of the SB9 tapers.  It is from pjf134 in another recent thread that this topic came up.
> 
> "Most SB9's have a  head stock, but it is not a true MT3 because it will stick out some and that is where a adapter to MT2 is used. A MT3 can be used but will not get a full grip, but a light grip could be used. The adapter is cheap and can be used to make the head stock and tail stock the same MT2 so you can use the tooling on either.
> Paul"


[

QUOTE=GK1918;164861]Thats a good question.  It just could be what the engineers were thinking.  I too wondered about that.  I can see an MT 3 in the
headstock, but if I engineered it, I would have Mt 3 in both.  Just my thoughts, you can always go smaller but not bigger.  
As far as 'aquiring centers'  they are a dime a dozen or machine your own.[/QUOTE]

I too would use the same taper in the headstock and tailstock both if I were designing it.
Makes me wonder what they were thinking to use not only a different taper in the headstock, but sounds like they didn't use a true MT3 taper. Almost sounds like one of those afterthought retro-fits.


----------



## NEL957 (Dec 29, 2013)

From what I find, it appears that the spindles are MT and tailstocks are MT2 tapers.
Is this true for all SB 9 lathes and (out of curiosity) does anyone know the reason for the two different tapers ???[/QUOTE]


The reason for two different sizes on the head and tail stock is because of size. If you had a larger MT on the tail stock it would get very easy to go too far with what you can hold in it. The smaller lathes have smaller holes and the larger more robust lathes have larger holes. 

The Morse Taper is #3 head stock and #2 in the tail stock. All 9 and 10K lathes.

You have a small lathe and it is easy to abuse it. Take care of it and it will last your life time.

Nelson Collar


----------

